# Bahria University Medical University or Ziauddin University?



## khizar (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys I was wondering weather Bahria University Medical And Dental college better or Ziauddin University. And I was also wondering does the name of the university actually matter if a person wishes to give usmle's and do his/her residency from abroad?

Thanks


----------



## Hassan Khan (Oct 15, 2012)

If i were you, I would go to Ziauddin.
Ziauddin is old university however Bahria has been just established recently.


Ziauddin has repute better than Bahria.

However, Bahria is in the centre of City where as Ziauddin is at corner of Karachi.

Ziauddin : 2 years in Clifton near Kemari. 3 years in Nazimabad.

Another point to remember is , Ziauddin doesnot have its own hostel facilities while Bahria does have.

So decide yourself!

USMLE is an exam which you need to give only so you can practise in US. So any university registered with WHO, FAIMER can give exam.
Bahria and Ziauddin won't matter much.


----------



## khizar (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey thanks a lot!! Bahria made a new a Building near PNS Shifa. The building is pretty good, and I heard PNS Shifa is a better hospital and then Ziauddin Hospital . People say that its the hospital which matters more. Any opinions about that??

Thanks


----------



## Hassan Khan (Oct 15, 2012)

*True but*

Well, Bahria has the better hospital. Quite right. However, the Bahria University is PRIVATE like Ziauddin and partially under Navy. The new campus is being made by PNS itself which would be under NAVY completely (as far as I have heard)
However, the teaching hospital for Bahria is PNS Shifa which is quite a reputed Hospital like Aga Khan, Liaquat National, OMI etc.

The use of hospital starts from 3rd year, clinical years in which if you got a good hospital with proper medicine equipments and costly machinery, You surely are to learn alot and gain alot of experience.

Its true, a big hospital attached is always very much helpful.

Try LNMC (next to Aga Khan). Its entry test on 2nd Nov and i think you still have time to submit your form.


I hope this is helpful


----------



## Hassan Khan (Oct 15, 2012)

We never know, some transaction might take place and Navy take control over both Institutes or first two years under Bahria Private and the next three years in new building under PNS Shifa.

The amount of patients coming is also important so if you go to a reputed hospital, you will get more diversified patients and surely you will learn alot more.

Thank my posts if you find them helpful.


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

well even i was wondering the same but i am sure i have heard that bahria university is way better than ziauddin since it is under navy and so is very strict. however it has been established recently and has gained a real good reputation, so i guess bahria is good. one of my friends inspite of getting adm in aku chose bahria. i wonder if its that good.:?


----------



## Taha Akram (Oct 21, 2012)

FCBfan said:


> well even i was wondering the same but i am sure i have heard that bahria university is way better than ziauddin since it is under navy and so is very strict. however it has been established recently and has gained a real good reputation, so i guess bahria is good. one of my friends inspite of getting adm in aku chose bahria. i wonder if its that good.:?


No one in his right mind Should chose Bahria Over AKU or even Ziauddin for that matter. I am in Bahria And I can vouch for the fact that the University is nothing compared to AKU and It may be on Equal footing with Ziauddin on most grounds But the Student Body is Horrible. It Makes for some very bad and sometimes downright hilariously awkward experiences everyday :/


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

Actually the friend who chose bahria over aku maybe couldn't pay the high fee of aku.Otherwise bahria is nothing in comparison.


----------



## charm_gurl (Sep 14, 2013)

@ Taha 
Why is the student body horrible? And how bad are the awkward experiences.. Also is it true that jeans are banned in Bahria? 
Between LNMC and Bahria, which would you choose?


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

khizar said:


> Hey guys I was wondering weather Bahria University Medical And Dental college better or Ziauddin University. And I was also wondering does the name of the university actually matter if a person wishes to give usmle's and do his/her residency from abroad?
> 
> Thanks


Did you apply on foreign seats with the SAT 2 or give the entry test and apply on local seats if your a dual national? Please share your overall aggregate if you applied on local seats. I knew I should've applied on foreign seats...


----------

